# Pea soup



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*Pea Soup *
Tried it last night.4/1 Only had a couple of hours to fish because of obligations Sat. morning. Tried Fairhope because it was close and hadn't been that way this year.It was dead low tide and the water looked like pea soup with only about 10 inches of visibility. If the fish was not right on the beach, you could not see it. Saw over 30 hand size fish which is encouraging for next year.Ended up with 10 fish all between 17 and 19 inches.If the measurement was a little over I rounded down. *IF YOU HAVN'T ENTERED THE GIGGING CONTEST IT IS ON.* The largest so far is 22 inches and we now have a target. Can't gigg them on the couch.
bamafan611 ​


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the report. Great job.
Motivates me to go this week.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*nice*

Nice mess of fish. I'm entereing, just waiting for my paypal deposit to come in. I'm predicting 25 inches will win it all.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

Evening Turtle
I think you're right on target. 25 or 26 will probably do it. I've only seen one fish this year that would have been close. I had just gigged a 3 lb. fish and looked up and there she was about 8 feet away and looked like a washtub. I didn't want to double gigg her, didn't think I had enough tine length left. The chaotic fire drill started and by the time I had tripped over everything in the boat trying to get the first one off, she was gone. Spent the next hour looking for her and came back to the area twice that night, buy nada. I'll make this PG/Dang


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*Hey*

Bama, the scary thing about where I gig is there quite a few fish over 20 inches. My step brother was with me when I stuck a 7 lb fish last year and he said he saw a bed that was bigger than my fish.


----------



## bamafan611 (Mar 1, 2010)

*7 pounds*

Man get registered. 20 inch fish are rare over this way, but it does happen.Sounds like you have a sweet place you go and good odds for the contest.

Update: 22 inches by BBB in first place. Tallahassee FL.


----------



## TurtleLA (Mar 21, 2011)

*Hey*

Bama, I've been gigging on and off for 20 years and I've never gigged an area that had so many quality fish. Best trip last year with two boats we had 24 fish with six over 20 inches including a 7+ lb fish. My nephew was with me and he missed several nice ones and one over 20. Just have to be at the right place at the right time.


----------

